# websites, online video/business documentaries, blogs, custom facebook, etc.



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

Thinking of creating a website and venturing into social media (customized facebook and twitter) to benefit your business?

Ever thought to yourself, "I wish I had a brief video of my services on my website"... like a commercial or mini-documentary of your business?

Please email [email protected], reply to this message, or PM if you need web and online video solutions.

Thanks for your time.

Colin Skelton
Seamark Studios
http://www.seamarkstudios.com


----------

